# 1964 Impala rag project



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

i picked this up today in Hesperia, CA. cant wait to start into it. was thinking about renting a uhaul and takin a trip down to Classic Industries and just load up to save on some hefty freight charges. i prob need quarters, floors, shit everything. hit me up if anyone has a parts car for the right price. or some pieces i need. ill upload more pics later. been on the road all day just wanted to post this the day i got it! thanks homies and enjoy watching this build!


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

sup homie i gotta keep a eye on this one :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Is that the one from craigslist?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 22 2010, 12:25 PM~18632948
> *Is that the one from craigslist?
> *


Naw eBay.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Sep 22 2010, 11:15 AM~18632327
> *sup homie i gotta keep a eye on this one :biggrin:
> *


Waddup Jon? What's the word


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

Sup Homie! WOW looks good Bdogg... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Hit me up on your needs. I have a gang of '64 parts and can bring them down with me for the SuperShow. I'm in Nothern Utah


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 22 2010, 06:17 PM~18635849
> *Hit me up on your needs. I have a gang of '64 parts and can bring them down with me for the SuperShow. I'm in Nothern Utah
> *


pm'ed thanks homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 22 2010, 05:17 PM~18635849
> *Hit me up on your needs. I have a gang of '64 parts and can bring them down with me for the SuperShow. I'm in Nothern Utah
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

Good luck on a fellow '64 Vert Vegas build!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 22 2010, 08:42 PM~18637632
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> Good luck on a fellow '64 Vert Vegas build!!
> *


thanks. i was checkin out your build also! thats tight that were building around the same time in the same city! imma hit you up for some pointers! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what you need homie is a good little 4 door for parts. something like this..


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DonAntonio_@Sep 22 2010, 06:14 PM~18635818
> *Sup Homie! WOW looks good Bdogg... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Tony. I can't wait to cruise the strip next to your deuce homie!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 22 2010, 10:47 PM~18639528
> *thanks. i was checkin out your build also!  thats tight that were building around the same time in the same city! imma hit you up for some pointers!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm just a beginner bro, but I'll help if I can of course :cheesy:


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

hit this dude up, he's got what you need.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=559284&hl=


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 21 2010, 11:05 PM~18629121
> *i picked this up today in Hesperia, CA.  cant wait to start into it. as for now im looking for a donor car for front clip and seats.  this is not an SS so a 4 door would work.  was thinking about renting a uhaul and takin a trip down to Classic Industries and just load up to save on some hefty freight charges. i prob need quarters, floors, shit everything.  hit me up if anyone has a parts car for the right price. or some pieces i need.  ill upload more pics later. been on the road all day just wanted to post this the day i got it!  thanks homies and enjoy watching this build!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 12:52 AM~18639560
> *what you need homie is a good little 4 door for parts. something like this..
> 
> *


OR like the one the old man in seymour doesn't wanna let go....


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

64 rag T T T


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2010, 04:51 PM~18645014
> *OR like the one the old man in seymour doesn't wanna let go....
> *


yeah that bitch was hella nice.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18648004
> *yeah that bitch was hella nice.
> 
> 
> ...


waddup skim? ill take that one!! :biggrin:

i just seen white trash in the mag. congrats homie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

cleaning it out today. heres more pics of the "before" stage:








the top up








the patched floorboards
















imma replace this shit:
























car has never been lifted. im debating on keeping it virgin

i noticed people saying they have an easier time cutting the car into three pieces and restoring. what does that mean?


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 23 2010, 09:59 PM~18648520
> *cleaning it out today. heres more pics of the "before" stage:
> 
> 
> ...


good start! :0


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

GOODLUCK ON YOUR BUILD UP HOMIE...I LIKE THEM RAG 4s...LOOKS LIKE A SOLID PROJECT...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

64 rag


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 23 2010, 10:59 PM~18648520
> *
> i noticed people saying they have an easier time cutting the car into three pieces and restoring. what does that mean?
> *


aw hell naw, thats only if the car is completely wasted. Yours is not that bad.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 07:39 AM~18680386
> *aw hell naw, thats only if the car is completely wasted. Yours is not that bad.
> *


he he. thanks everyone for the support. im ordering quartersand a bunch of stuff from classic industries later this week. hopefully they dont rape me on the freight charge. i figure im in vegas so it shouldnt be that bad.


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 28 2010, 12:08 PM~18682372
> *he he.  thanks everyone for the support. im ordering quartersand a bunch of stuff from classic industries later this week. hopefully they dont rape me on the freight charge. i figure im in vegas so it shouldnt be that bad.
> *


*LMK IF YOU NEED ME TO GO & PICK UP ANY PARTS FOR YOU. I'M IN AZ SO YOU KNOW I CAN. ALL IT WILL COST YOU IS A BOTTLE OF TEQUILA. PATRON IS PREFERRED.* :biggrin:


----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 23 2010, 08:59 PM~18648520
> *cleaning it out today. heres more pics of the "before" stage:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Sep 28 2010, 01:32 PM~18683030
> *LMK IF YOU NEED ME TO GO & PICK UP ANY PARTS FOR YOU. I'M IN AZ SO YOU KNOW I CAN. ALL IT WILL COST YOU IS A BOTTLE OF TEQUILA. PATRON IS PREFERRED. :biggrin:
> *


oh fo sho! good lookin out hormiga! so whats the word?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Tiny_@Sep 29 2010, 09:39 AM~18691998
> *TTT
> *


Tiny what's crackin?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks good homie ..... Keep the pics coming


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 29 2010, 05:38 PM~18695563
> *Looks good homie ..... Keep the pics coming
> *


thanks homie. hopefully i get a chance this weekend to post more pics when i start tearing into it. hopefully it dont rain out here :uh:


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Oct 1 2010, 12:22 PM~18711891
> *  :wave:
> *


Sup Jon? Shit it rained so I couldn't do anything


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

good luck with the build :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Oct 4 2010, 04:58 AM~18729601
> *good luck with the build :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. Hopefully mine will look like yours one day


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

This is gonna be a sweet build!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

the donor car: :cheesy: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

the donor is an ss so im going to convert it to an ss clone. fuck it!  








more of the parts:  








wish i could use this back seat. anybody got an extra one for a vert?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Oct 26 2010, 03:13 PM~18913982
> *the donor is an ss so im going to convert it to an ss clone. fuck it!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice start!! 
If it was me I wud sell the ss shit and use the metal off the donner!
Should b a gang of peps willing to trade complete ss int for comlpete non ss vert int in the same shape!!
Consoles go fer 300 all day
buckets 300 all day!
Back seat 250
door pannels ect!!
Clones are hard to sell!!
nice find on both tho!

Wat u pay fer the donner if u don't mind me asking??
Looks prety solid!!!
Can't wait to Finnish my 64 drop!!!


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

GOT THOSE SEATS YOU NEED FOR THAT CONV, ALL ORIGINAL,PLUS SOME OTHER STUFF. LET ME KNOW, AND GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 07:39 AM~18680386
> *aw hell naw, thats only if the car is completely wasted. Yours is not that bad.
> *


x2.yea i try to avoid doing that if i dont have to


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 26 2010, 02:37 PM~18914201
> *Nice start!!
> If it was me I wud sell the ss shit and use the metal off the donner!
> Should b a gang of peps willing to trade complete ss int for comlpete non ss vert int in the same shape!!
> ...


Thanks bro. Your ride is hella sick man. Prob take me a year just to get to half of where you're at. You're right imma prob sell off the ss int and get the reg impala stuff


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Oct 26 2010, 01:13 PM~18913982
> *the donor is an ss so im going to convert it to an ss clone. fuck it!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Oct 29 2010, 11:42 AM~18941019
> *Thanks bro. Your ride is hella sick man. Prob take me a year just to get to half of where you're at. You're right imma prob sell off the ss int and get the reg impala stuff
> *


 :thumbsup: I would do the same also.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

nice project looks solid


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Oct 31 2010, 08:58 PM~18955855
> *nice project looks  solid
> *


x2


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks homies! Taking the frame off today. Keep your fingers crossed! Will have pictures up prob late tonight. Stay tuned.


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

i'll be checking out this build till it's done,good luck on the build :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

pulled the frame off. sorry for the shitty pictures all i had was my iphone  but you get the point. progress was made: :cheesy: 








































i hate doin this shit at night. cant see!
tomorrow im shedding the undercarriage and wire brushing the frame.
i had to put this pic in here: :cheesy: 








got a lot of work ahead of me...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking Good


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 3 2010, 08:17 AM~18974494
> *Looking Good
> *


Thanks. Going to hit theframe with the wire wheel later today. Gotta order the body mounts too


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the positive response. Here is the frame in the daytime:
















Using the wire wheel to take all the rust off. Gonna media blast the areas I can't reach with the wirebrush
Puttin in work son!


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

damn homie puting in some work :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice start


----------



## ese vato 49 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking good man..


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

it took me an hour just to cut off the rusted bolts on the rear bumper. the rear bumper support looks like it was salvaged from a ship wreck on the bottom of the sea it was so rusted and pitted. hopefully the donors is better!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

going to start reinforcing it soon.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18648004
> *yeah that bitch was hella nice.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: this car needs to be on some 20" coys and bags it would take a fucking idiot to cut up that car.


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

tttt


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Nov 5 2010, 01:53 PM~18994794
> *Thanks everyone for the positive response. Here is the frame in the daytime:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64+Nov 28 2010, 01:05 PM~19182751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the positive response. imma be working on it tomorrow in the dark. hopefully the pics come out good.


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

shit was so rusty. 








notice even the tie rod was cut in half just to get it off








had to cut a few things








more pics coming real soon








had to cut the bolts off the frame car was originally from Ohio so alot of the bolts were frozen solid. i was going to go all original but when i saw rust holes in the frame i decided to cut it. glad to know the decision has been made to go all out on this one!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

rusting through the frame
:ugh:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

belly getting ready for the wrap
































































































thats a wrap for today :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*this is gonna be a nice build ! uffin:*


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

looking good great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

ITS COMING OUT REAL NICE BRO...HELL OF A JOB ON THAT FRAME


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:wow: :wow: frame looking good


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+Dec 16 2010, 02:50 AM~19341091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waddup Uso?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

body mount welded back on


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

keep it up man,
take your time and it will all come out sweet,
need any help, let me know..

peace , jb.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Damn homie the ride is coming along GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel+Dec 16 2010, 07:58 PM~19347425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

more frame pics. thanks Dan for these:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks pretty damn solid,great start! nice work on the frame...


----------



## CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME (Sep 21, 2009)

Keep up the good work. That Rag will be on the street before you know it. Your 70 will be made at you pretty soon


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johner956+Dec 27 2010, 12:06 PM~19431195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies!
got these today from BMH:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice build :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Dec 28 2010, 04:01 PM~19442392
> *thanks homies!
> got these today from BMH:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Gettin the wishbone in


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin nice, real nice !!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Moulded and ready for the "unbreakables"


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Richie etching the frame:
















then sealing it with a black based sealer:








all sealed up and ready for basecoat clearcoat. it got too cold to paint so were waiting for saturday cuz its supposed to get up to a toasty 69 degrees! :biggrin: 
















belly shot:








man i cant wait! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good homie, don't forget to drill out ur motor mount holes before paint!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

heres more shots of the underneath. what a mickey mouse patch job. wtf? its so bad man, more shit i gotta deal with :uh: :
































































:uh: :uh: :uh: 
all the braces are rotted, the inner rockers are gone, and did you see that hack job floor repair job? man i dont understand the bullshit. its time to make a miracle happen.


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: *PUTTIN IN ALOT OF WORK IN A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRIAN. HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Basecoat clearcoat nason 2 stage:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

All wet freshly painted








Super wet


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Jan 24 2011, 05:35 PM~19686219
> *All wet freshly painted
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Finding me a disc brake donor. Hmm








Found one! 83 coupe de ville








Haha check the candy paint








I got my spindles! 








Thank god for the wagon!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 25 2011, 10:51 AM~19691817
> *Looks real nice
> *


Hell yeah X2


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

BTW homie NICE TARGET


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME (Sep 21, 2009)

I see someone has been taking advantage of the good weather, A hole lot better then this 20 degree shit in MI. Anyway the rag is coming along real nice. Hopefully the body goes as smooth as the frame did. Half the work is done
so keep up the good work
Oh and dont forget about your 70. Remeber 70s are the new 64 
Or is that just what you say when you dont have a rag


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Jan 26 2011, 08:44 AM~19695198
> *Finding me a disc brake donor. Hmm
> 
> 
> ...


dam you got concrete at the chop yard, all i got is broken glass and mud puddles i always gotta bring somthing to lay on :uh:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Jan 25 2011, 07:08 PM~19697219
> *BTW homie NICE TARGET
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe good eye! 

Gonna try and put the body on a rotisserie later this week. I'll post pics soon


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 29 2011, 03:08 AM~19728780
> *dam you got concrete at the chop yard, all i got is broken glass and mud puddles i always gotta bring somthing to lay on :uh:
> *


Thanks homies for the positive response. 

Yeah they paved the boneyard it's real nice now. Man they must be ballin to do that shit. I remember building the 70 having to roll around in the mud. Only prob is gonna be the summertime when that concrete heats up in this Vegas desert


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Tried to buy this car hauler but they wouldn't sell it to me:


----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by leong357_@Jan 24 2011, 05:35 PM~19686219
> *All wet freshly painted
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:  IM IMPRESSED VERY GOOD JOB B DOG YOU DOING IT HOMIE KEEP IT UP  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gonna try and put the body on a rotisserie later this week. I'll post pics soon
[/quote]

Did u get that body on the rotisserie homie?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> Gonna try and put the body on a rotisserie later this week. I'll post pics soon


Did u get that body on the rotisserie homie?
[/quote]
Thanks everyone for the positive responses. I got someone coming out on Tuesday to see whats up with the metal work. I'm trying to convert my frame rotisserie into a body rotisserie. Hopefully Tuesday I'll have more pics


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

you going to paint the body black too?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 6 2011, 11:59 AM~19801314
> *you going to paint the body black too?
> *


Yep triple black. Black paint, rims, interior. Murdered out


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

187 :nicoderm:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Brian?


----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 22 2011, 01:49 PM~19933639
> *Sup Brian?
> *


Chillin gonna start working on the floors real soon


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: *WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS?*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 5 2011, 06:28 AM~20020641
> *:wave: WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS?
> *


Hormiga what's up my brother. Hope all is well with you. As for progress I didn't want to post pics of my ghetto ass wooden body dolly so I'll have to post some up when the body is back on the frame. Hope you can make it down soon been cruising the 70 a lil bit


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Mar 8 2011, 12:36 AM~20040025
> *Hormiga what's up my brother. Hope all is well with you. As for progress I didn't want to post pics of my ghetto ass wooden body dolly so I'll have to post some up when the body is back on the frame. Hope you can make it down soon been cruising the 70 a lil bit
> *


*GLAD TO HEAR YOU WORKIN ON THE 70. HEARD YOU HAD TROUBLE GETTING TO RUDYS WEDDING? JUST GOTTA WORK OUT THE LIL KINKS. I DONT DOUBT IT WILL BE BACK ON THE STREETS SOON. *


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

IS THAT DAN???


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what did you do with the stock vert frame? im looking for one if it is for sale


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga+Mar 8 2011, 03:44 PM~20044135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we used the stock vert frame. i do have a ht frame tho if you want it pm me.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

already got 3 stock hdtop frames thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 21 2010, 11:05 PM~18629121
> *i picked this up today in Hesperia, CA.  cant wait to start into it. as for now im looking for a donor car for front clip and seats.  this is not an SS so a 4 door would work.  was thinking about renting a uhaul and takin a trip down to Classic Industries and just load up to save on some hefty freight charges. i prob need quarters, floors, shit everything.  hit me up if anyone has a parts car for the right price. or some pieces i need.  ill upload more pics later. been on the road all day just wanted to post this the day i got it!  thanks homies and enjoy watching this build!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 23 2010, 09:59 PM~18648520
> *cleaning it out today. heres more pics of the "before" stage:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOT TO LOVE THE RAGTOP RIBS SEXY ON THESE CHEVYS JUST LIKE ON A BITCH. TTT


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

what's good bro?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

[/quote]
THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo240 (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 21 2010, 11:05 PM~18629121
> *i picked this up today in Hesperia, CA.  cant wait to start into it. as for now im looking for a donor car for front clip and seats.  this is not an SS so a 4 door would work.  was thinking about renting a uhaul and takin a trip down to Classic Industries and just load up to save on some hefty freight charges. i prob need quarters, floors, shit everything.  hit me up if anyone has a parts car for the right price. or some pieces i need.  ill upload more pics later. been on the road all day just wanted to post this the day i got it!  thanks homies and enjoy watching this build!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmo240 (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 21 2010, 11:05 PM~18629121
> *i picked this up today in Hesperia, CA.  cant wait to start into it. as for now im looking for a donor car for front clip and seats.  this is not an SS so a 4 door would work.  was thinking about renting a uhaul and takin a trip down to Classic Industries and just load up to save on some hefty freight charges. i prob need quarters, floors, shit everything.  hit me up if anyone has a parts car for the right price. or some pieces i need.  ill upload more pics later. been on the road all day just wanted to post this the day i got it!  thanks homies and enjoy watching this build!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmo240 (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gizmo240_@Mar 14 2011, 12:38 AM~20086149
> *
> *


are you interested in sale if so hit me at 424-207-6041 mike


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

>


THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
haha yeah wish i could watch my shit like that!



>


waddup G!


----------



## SirTomeygun (Oct 8, 2009)

Lookin good bro! Keep nickel n diming it!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:0 :drama:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 25 2011, 04:02 PM~20180096
> *:0  :drama:
> *


he he cant work on it till after the baby shower. its all good tho! :biggrin:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

TTT FOR THA 64 RAG BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Mar 25 2011, 10:01 PM~20183435
> *he he cant work on it till after the baby shower.  its all good tho! :biggrin:
> *


Almost time for a shower :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Waddup Gee?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Finally got me some wheel wells thanks to Rick383. Good lookin out bro!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Apr 26 2011, 07:38 PM~20426072
> *Finally got me some wheel wells thanks to Rick383. Good lookin out bro!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SirTomeygun (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Apr 26 2011, 05:38 PM~20426072
> *Finally got me some wheel wells thanks to Rick383. Good lookin out bro!
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Apr 26 2011, 04:38 PM~20426072
> *Finally got me some wheel wells thanks to Rick383. Good lookin out bro!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 5 2011, 07:52 AM~20489356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias homie! Same to you!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

hmmm. guess what im doing :biggrin: 








































anybody need 64 ht back glass hit me up. i also got the moldings


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 26 2010, 08:51 PM~19171162
> *:nono: this car needs to be on some 20" coys and bags it would take a fucking idiot to cut up that car.
> *




so true...it is 2 nice id jus try 2 rescue it...wit a full custom suade n leather interios billet wheels n jus layed all the way out ...flat on the floor... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 11:04 PM~18648004
> *yeah that bitch was hella nice.
> 
> 
> ...




um yea talkin bout dis one...


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Taking the windshield out today and prob the racks. Will have pics up later tonight


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 13 2011, 06:49 PM~20548753
> *hmmm. guess what im doing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Where are the pics???? I know that roof is chopped off :biggrin: How did that sawzall work out for you??


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

i have decided to do a conversion. the car is being built for me by me. i dont give a fuck about resale value or any of that. all i want is a rust free super sport 64 rag with the least amount spent. this will be my street car since i already have a show car. i want to enjoy this one. the vert was so fucked on the bottom i have decided to convert my almost rust free vegas 64 ss car into the vert. any pointers anyone has on this feel free. this is my first conversion and haters keep your comments to yourself. fuck it entertain me! :biggrin: 








cutting out the windshield








pop goes the glass








take a long hard look.








no turning back








holy shit i cant believe i did it!








took out the vert back rest
























nice aSS! wish me luck! :biggrin:


----------



## SAD DOGG (Jun 16, 2006)

hey bro good luck with your build, do what you want in the right way and be proud


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Good luck!! Nice job!!! I at the same point you are now ! I will learn from you!!! So post more pictures !


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAD DOGG_@May 18 2011, 12:54 AM~20576163
> *hey bro good luck with your build, do what you want in the right way and be proud
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

you going to put convertible tub on that hard top ?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 17 2011, 10:17 PM~20575862
> *i have decided to do a conversion. the car is being built for me by me. i dont give a fuck about resale value or any of that.  all i want is a rust free super sport 64 rag with the least amount spent.  this will be my street car since i already have a show car. i want to enjoy this one.  the vert was so fucked on the bottom i have decided to convert my almost rust free vegas 64 ss car into the vert. any pointers anyone has on this feel free.  this is my first conversion and haters keep your comments to yourself.  fuck it entertain me! :biggrin:
> *


I got some comments for you  
























:biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@May 18 2011, 12:58 AM~20576170
> *Good luck!! Nice job!!! I at the same point you are now ! I will learn from you!!! So post more pictures !
> *


Thanks bro! Next step is taking out the vert tubs. Will post pics as soon as possible


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

keep up the great work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

You putting in work


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sick !!!! :wow: Keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME (Sep 21, 2009)

Keep putting in work. Your knocking it down. You be dropping that top in no time.
Good Luck on the build Bro


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rick383+May 18 2011, 07:57 AM~20577268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro! i hope so i cant wait to start mashin


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

how rusty was the rag


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 09:35 PM~20590885
> *how rusty was the rag
> *


I saw it bro...He went the right way, it looked good in the pics but they covered a lot of shit and tried to mickey mouse fabricate shit, it didn't even have rear body mounts..He would have had more work than I got in mine


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

More pics dood, keep em coming


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 19 2011, 10:35 PM~20590885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soon bro! im going to be cutting the tubs out tuesday. also getting the hard top ready this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 18 2011, 12:17 AM~20575862
> *i have decided to do a conversion. the car is being built for me by me. i dont give a fuck about resale value or any of that.  all i want is a rust free super sport 64 rag with the least amount spent.  this will be my street car since i already have a show car. i want to enjoy this one.  the vert was so fucked on the bottom i have decided to convert my almost rust free vegas 64 ss car into the vert. any pointers anyone has on this feel free.  this is my first conversion and haters keep your comments to yourself.  fuck it entertain me! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that vert dosen`t look that bad, but you never know what`s been covered up!
don`t sweat the conversion part, alot of these cars has been converted, and the owners just aint saying anything.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 20 2011, 05:46 PM~20595622
> *that vert dosen`t look that bad, but you never know what`s been covered up!
> don`t sweat the conversion part, alot of these cars has been converted, and the owners just aint saying anything.
> *


It didn't look bad but it is. New quarters to hide bad rust s
Underneath. Everything was rusted except the boot the firewall and the windshield posts. Everything you need for a conversion!


----------



## SirTomeygun (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking good bro, thats what its all about...getting down!!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

well, the end of the world didnt happen so i can continue on my build. cut the roof off of the ht today. thanks Mr. Gee for the sawzall! thank you Paul and Chris for helping me move the top once we got it off!!








say hello to my almost rust free 64 rag!








this shit will be the shit one day!
























also got ht side rear window glass and regulators cant use these in the rag hit me up if you need these


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 23 2011, 03:29 AM~20608468
> *well, the end of the world didnt happen so i can continue on my build. cut the roof off of the ht today. thanks Mr. Gee for the sawzall! thank you Paul and Chris for helping me move the top once we got it off!!
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Homie......good luck on the conversion .....post lots of pics incase i can find a doner for my 62 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 20 2011, 06:45 PM~20595618
> *check this fabricated junk out:
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck it looks like someone made that shit out of construction paper :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2011, 06:10 AM~20609157
> *holy fuck it looks like someone made that shit out of construction paper :0
> *


My favorite were the body mounts...there weren't even holes to bolt on the body


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006+May 23 2011, 07:01 AM~20609120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about the cardboard trunk pan?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 23 2011, 11:48 AM~20610395
> *My favorite were the body mounts...there weren't even holes to bolt on the body
> *


DAMN THAT LOOK SHIT LOOKED LIKE THEY WRAPPED IT WITH BALONEY. I AGREE. CONVERSION TIME


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's a pic of the bullshit ass cardboard trunk pan








Cutting the roof off


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 23 2011, 10:28 PM~20616129
> *Here's a pic of the bullshit ass cardboard trunk pan
> 
> 
> ...


Whose old ass sawzall is that?? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 24 2011, 09:30 AM~20617666
> *Whose old ass sawzall is that??  :biggrin:
> *


It's called a Geezall...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2011, 07:36 AM~20617699
> *It's called a Geezall...
> *


 :biggrin: Might be about time to get a new one for DR GEE


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 23 2011, 11:24 PM~20616099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so Dr Gee you down for cutting out some tubs today?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 24 2011, 09:18 AM~20618219
> *Bro their work was baloney. I wonder how much time was wasted cutting and pasting all that baloney! :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> so Dr Gee you down for cutting out some tubs today?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

got to working on the rag again today. i had to dig deep to get to the actual place where the floors were. i had to uncover someone's mickey mouse work to undo the braces of the vert the brown part is where the new floor was above.
















notice you can look through the wheel wells and see the floor


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 24 2011, 11:45 AM~20617757
> *:biggrin:  Might be about time to get a new one for DR GEE
> *


I bought that one from Harbor Freight that the head rotates...comes in handy.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 25 2011, 10:39 AM~20626096
> *I bought that one from Harbor Freight that the head rotates...comes in handy.
> *


Damn, will have to look into that!! :wow:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 25 2011, 06:38 PM~20627481
> *Damn, will have to look into that!!  :wow:
> *


check it out for real, it swivels 180 degrees, you can get in tight spot and shit with it. best part is $20 most of the time.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 25 2011, 11:39 AM~20626096
> *I bought that one from Harbor Freight that the head rotates...comes in handy.
> *


That's what she said! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 25 2011, 09:14 PM~20630736
> *That's what she said!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 25 2011, 03:50 PM~20627569
> *check it out for real, it swivels 180 degrees, you can get in tight spot and shit with it. best part is $20 most of the time.
> *


Im going to get one tomorrow


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

have you seen this doods conversion yet....real nice clean werk. might give you a few ideas dood..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417171


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 27 2011, 04:20 AM~20639274
> *have you seen this doods conversion yet....real nice clean werk.  might give you a few ideas dood..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417171
> *



This is the one I showed him, he broke out the sawzall about 2 minutes after he read this!! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 27 2011, 11:00 AM~20639847
> *This is the one I showed him, he broke out the sawzall about 2 minutes after he read this!!  :biggrin:
> *


Lol. This dood did it smart.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 27 2011, 05:20 AM~20639274
> *have you seen this doods conversion yet....real nice clean werk.  might give you a few ideas dood..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417171
> *


Yeah bro. I'm actually using his build as a bible to do mines. Good lookin out tho.


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave:*WHAT UP ZOOM ZOOM?*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

red Hormiga said:


> :wave:*WHAT UP ZOOM ZOOM?*


Kickin it bro. Went to that show yesterday brought out the 70 gonna be working on the rag Tuesday.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Worked on the 4 today. If you are going to do a conversion keep in mind how many hours it will take. This shit is killing me!
























This piece is really heavy duty. It has to support the rag frame


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Making progress slowly but surely. I can't wait to start putting it all back together. All this to put the top down


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice work you doing it the right way


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

leong357 said:


> Making progress slowly but surely. I can't wait to start putting it all back together. All this to put the top down


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Does anyone have the vert quarter rocker braces for sale? Or anyone know of a shop where I can get them?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you Talking about the half rounds that go on the bottom of the rocker and run the length? Hit up Bert at the chevy shop, I got mine from him. 

Werk is looking nice homie, keep the pics coming.


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

leong357 said:


> Worked on the 4 today. If you are going to do a conversion keep in mind how many hours it will take. This shit is killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!! you putting in some work Brian :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the positive responses. I'm out here again today working on my shit. It's 101 degrees so I had to put up this makeshift tent. Fuck it. It works!








I'll have more pics up later today


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

leong357 said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive responses. I'm out here again today working on my shit. It's 101 degrees so I had to put up this makeshift tent. Fuck it. It works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet bro, I bet ur hot as hell!! But someone gotta put in some work  By the way, what's all that BS in back of ur fence ?? :0


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Sweet bro, I bet ur hot as hell!! But someone gotta put in some work  By the way, what's all that BS in back of ur fence ?? :0


Hmmm.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

I can't believe how many welds there are


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

leong357 said:


> I can't believe how many welds there are


Holly crap, you are gonna be the SPOTWELD KING!! I hate drillin those mofo's out.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Holly crap, you are gonna be the SPOTWELD KING!! I hate drillin those mofo's out.


I just ordered a set of "weld wakkers" they bust spot welds and seperate panels without fucking up the metal.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I just ordered a set of "weld wakkers" they bust spot welds and seperate panels without fucking up the metal.


Pics or they ain't for real :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Pics or they ain't for real :biggrin:


http://www.amazon.com/Mayhew-60005-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1308171065&sr=8-1

bought them with my safety points at work so I should have them next week.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Are you Talking about the half rounds that go on the bottom of the rocker and run the length? Hit up Bert at the chevy shop, I got mine from him.
> 
> Werk is looking nice homie, keep the pics coming.


thanks bro. im going to hit Bert up for those.


DonAntonio said:


> WOW!!!!! you putting in some work Brian :thumbsup:


thanks Tony hows the deuce?


Mr Gee said:


> Holly crap, you are gonna be the SPOTWELD KING!! I hate drillin those mofo's out.


yeah i cant wait to be done with it!


DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I just ordered a set of "weld wakkers" they bust spot welds and seperate panels without fucking up the metal.


shit! now i guess ill know for the next build! i just hope the holes arent too big on this one! thanks bro!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

my other ride:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

leong357 said:


> thanks bro. im going to hit Bert up for those.
> 
> 
> shit! now i guess ill know for the next build! i just hope the holes arent too big on this one! thanks bro!


*AS long as you have a solid backing to weld against you should be fine bro.

*


leong357 said:


> my other ride:


*Sweet ass 70!!
*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *AS long as you have a solid backing to weld against you should be fine bro.
> 
> *
> :banghead:
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

leong357 said:


> my other ride:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:thats clean homie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Progress
























Won't be needing this anymore


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

PUTTING WORK NICE


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:thats clean homie


Thanks

No more pics this week. I felt nothing I did was worth taking pics


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:thats clean homie


Thanks

No more pics this week. I felt nothing I did was worth taking pics


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

leong357 said:


> Thanks
> 
> No more pics this week. I felt nothing I did was worth taking pics


:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

getting ready to cut this bish








got sawzall?








had to cut the quarters to access the bottom of the rear wheel wells
















removing the tubs
























this shit wasnt as heavy as i thought it would be
















loading that bish up








keep rollin rollin rollin








what car?








big thanks to Chris for helping me out today! i owe you!:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

the other side before we removed the tubs


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn homie u aint fuckin around :thumbsup:


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

leong357 said:


> getting ready to cut this bish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Damn Bro thats alot of work you doing by yourself!!! KEEP IT UP!!! Cant wait to see it finished hno: its gonna be hella sick :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Kainoa Nelson Leong has arrived!! June 30, 2011 weighing in at 7 lbs, 15 oz and 20 inches long. Mommy and Daddy are exhausted but so unbelievably happy!!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

congratulations on the new born


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

rick383 said:


> congratulations on the new born


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

rick383 said:


> congratulations on the new born


x62


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

leong357 said:


> Kainoa Nelson Leong has arrived!! June 30, 2011 weighing in at 7 lbs, 15 oz and 20 inches long. Mommy and Daddy are exhausted but so unbelievably happy!!


Congrats bro!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

leong357 said:


> the other side before we removed the tubs


I need them quarter patches mang!! :banghead:


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

leong357 said:


> Kainoa Nelson Leong has arrived!! June 30, 2011 weighing in at 7 lbs, 15 oz and 20 inches long. Mommy and Daddy are exhausted but so unbelievably happy!!


:biggrin: CONGRATS YOU GUYS!!! I cant wait to meet him :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

thank you everyone for the positive response! we are so exhausted from taking care of our new son i havent been working on the ride. my son is doing great tho! i'm sure i will be back at the car soon since ive already gone this far!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

leong357 said:


> thank you everyone for the positive response! we are so exhausted from taking care of our new son i havent been working on the ride. my son is doing great tho! i'm sure i will be back at the car soon since ive already gone this far!


no choice at this point


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

i finally got a chance to work on the conversion








clearing all the ht crap from around the rear wheel wells.
















almost there


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

cut the rear wheel wells out:
































balls to the wall almost there a few more trims and ill start welding








































im shooting for next summer droppin the top on the blvd baby


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good Brian..Vegas Blvd for sure!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

LOOKS GOOD, UR DOING SOME CLEAN WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

leong357 said:


> Kainoa Nelson Leong has arrived!! June 30, 2011 weighing in at 7 lbs, 15 oz and 20 inches long. Mommy and Daddy are exhausted but so unbelievably happy!!


_*CONGRATS MY SON IS DUE IN NOVEMBER*_ :angel::h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

leong357 said:


> cut the rear wheel wells out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*DAMN MAN AT THE CHOP SHOP FOR SURE , THE 70 LOOKIN GOOD IN THE BACKGROUND. WHAT COLOR COMBOS YOU DOIN ON YOUR RAG4?*_:nicoderm:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

congrats on the new one :run::run: NOW GET READY 4 ALOT OF SLEEPLESS NIGHTShno:hno::420::420::420::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

congradulations on the lil baby and gl on the build


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Updates mang!! uffin:


----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


leong357 said:


>


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Whats good 357


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Only updates is getting the 70 ready for the supershow in 2 weeks soon as that's done I'll be back on this 64


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

luckyboi64 said:


> congradulations on the lil baby and gl on the build


 Thanks bro 64 time is cut in half!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

globalwarming said:


> congrats on the new one :run::run: NOW GET READY 4 ALOT OF SLEEPLESS NIGHTShno:hno::420::420::420::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck:


 Thanks bro! Sleepless nights a plenty round here


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

leong357 said:


> Only updates is getting the 70 ready for the supershow in 2 weeks soon as that's done I'll be back on this 64


NICE:nicoderm:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

@ the super run in henderson. one show down one to go then back on the rag


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

leong357 said:


> @ the super run in henderson. one show down one to go then back on the rag


Damn! This mofo is cleannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice '70 and rag project!:thumbsup:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW thats all i can say great build bro:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut it dew mayne :wave:


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

:wave:TTT!!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice '70 and rag project!:thumbsup:


thanks bro!



m0y316 said:


> WOW thats all i can say great build bro:thumbsup:


been working on it will post pics soon bro



regal ryda said:


> wut it dew mayne :wave:


wassup bro. been cutting to fit all the pieces. should have some new pics up sometime next week. i need this mofo to be out already!



Tradition 808 said:


> :wave:TTT!!!


sup bro!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

for the 70








after the show
















now its back to the 64 project! weather is deffinitely drop top weather!:yes:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

From this








To this
















Sup Dan


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

:nicoderm: CAN'T WA!T 2 SEE MORE.


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

SICK!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn Brian, puttin in some work I see..good sht!


----------



## crewd62 (Dec 31, 2008)

That 70 is nice, 64 coming along great


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks fellas. Here's more. We been putting in work these few days








More bondo than car gotta get all that out








Gotta cut to fit








Make it fit








Trimming the boot








Almost there








We called it a night








Now I gotta start thinking about color combos on paint and interior.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

ur a fabricating fool :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

good topic:thumbsup: good detail in the pics , might be concidering doing mine up


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Best way to go. Great job


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats some serious work. Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:angel:You were always a brother to lend a helping hand whenever anyone needed it without hesitation. You were the most down homie that I ever knew. God bless you brother rest in peace*
Jose "Hormiga" Dominguez 12/08/2011


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Hormiga, I didnt' know him but from what I was told by you guys he was a down ass dude!! RIP Hormiga!


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just finished going thru your build. WOW! thats some serious work. Keep it up. Great job homie!! Sorry about your friend as well.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

willskie187 said:


> ur a fabricating fool :biggrin:





~JALISCO~ said:


> good topic:thumbsup: good detail in the pics , might be concidering doing mine up





Moe Built said:


> Thats some serious work. Looking good :thumbsup:





vouges17 said:


> nice work :thumbsup:





SIX1RAG said:


> Best way to go. Great job





crewd62 said:


> That 70 is nice, 64 coming along great





Mr Gee said:


> Damn Brian, puttin in some work I see..good sht!





Tradition 808 said:


> SICK!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:





Ruiz64 said:


> :nicoderm: CAN'T WA!T 2 SEE MORE.





BIGJERM said:


> :thumbsup:





~GARZA 70 RAG~;1488182
9 said:


> uffin:


Thank you everyone for your condolences and positive comments. If anyone decides to do a conversion be prepared to have alot of late nights and huge sacrifices. This is a huge job. If anyone has questions on anything pictured pm me and I'll share the knowledge


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

We finally welding the top of the quarter panels
















Smokin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats some serious shit Much props:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

The rear floor and trunk areas were so rusted had to get these thanks to Rick383:
















Hopefully it'll be rust free after this!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

That's called an ASS END!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> That's called an ASS END!!


haha hella. what up Gee? merry Christmas bro!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup fam :wave:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> sup fam :wave:


whats crackin'? hows that deuce?


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

looking good bro cant wait to see this thing on the streets uffin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

lowrydajohn said:


> looking good bro cant wait to see this thing on the streets uffin:


Hopefully soon USO. Happy new year


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:SICK!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:buttkick:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

leong357 said:


> We finally welding the top of the quarter panels


Much respect to you guys..thata alot of work!!! keep pushing,it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Tradition 808 said:


> :thumbsup:SICK!!!


thanks bro. that tre comin out nice bro just waiting on paint


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :buttkick:


im just waiting on the rotisserie to weld the bottom of the wheel wells in. then its body work time! hows that 70 rag?


Skim said:


> ttt!


waddup Skim


johner956 said:


> Much respect to you guys..thata alot of work!!! keep pushing,it will be worth it in the end!


thanks bro, yeah alot of work. still fuckin with it over a year later. when we cut out the ht roof the quarters started bowing out so we had to use a tow strap to keep the shit straight.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

leong357 said:


> whats crackin'? hows that deuce?


at a standstill til I get back from Afgahan, but hopefully I'll get to finish it up in a few months


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> at a standstill til I get back from Afgahan, but hopefully I'll get to finish it up in a few months


Thank you for your services out there in Afghan. God bless you and get home safe


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

will do homie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

getting rid of all the rust on the car or should i say cutting all the rust out of the car!:burn:
from this:
















to this:
























then theres this back seat piece from the vert:








notice the rust free rear floors!
rust free trunk rails:








cant wait to line the racks up!








thanks Rick383 for the third 1/3rd donor car!!:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice work, shuold be nice and solid, especially since your using OG metal :h5:


----------



## EASTWOOD 13 (Apr 20, 2010)

hi bor u have Rick383 email or cell i need a 1/3rd donor car 64


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice work, shuold be nice and solid, especially since your using OG metal :h5:


it was cheaper to buy a doner car than use aftermarket. besides the china metal dont fit right 



EASTWOOD 13 said:


> hi bor u have Rick383 email or cell i need a 1/3rd donor car 64


ill let him know


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

sup mang


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

keep up the work man, looking good!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> sup mang


soon as the trunk area is all lined and welded up body gets braced and comes off and goes on the rotisserie



Olds_racer said:


> keep up the work man, looking good!!


thanks bro! yours is looking good too!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

This is how it looked before








Cut








New piece sitting on the top


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Great work homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Zoom said:


> for the 70
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Zoom said:


> This is how it looked before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Finally starting to look like a car again


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Trunk area all welded in. Next step shopping for metal for the rotisserie! 








Funny how it took 3 cars to make this one








Slowly but surely








Grinded up real nice after some body work and paint you won't be able to tell! 








Thanks Dan for putting in werk and congrats for getting the cover!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good work


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good work


Thanks


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn homie u gettin it in looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

willskie187 said:


> Damn homie u gettin it in looks good :thumbsup:


Thanks bro. I'll take more pics in a couple of days


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Thanks bro. I'll take more pics in a couple of days


Yes sir.. ... Keep the pics coming!! You'll be cruzin that baby soon.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good. I'm digging this build


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Yes sir.. ... Keep the pics coming!! You'll be cruzin that baby soon.


I can't wait! 


SIX1RAG said:


> Looking good. I'm digging this build


Thanks bro!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Bolted the top in!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just went through your build, nice work!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

npazzin said:


> just went through your build, nice work!


Thanks bro. Weather was nice yesterday so I took a quick stroll


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Lookin good bro!!*


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice build homie thats a badd ass 70 you got yourself. On down the road after my 64 is done i wouldnt mind getting myself a 69


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Bolted the top in!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Lookin good bro!!*


Thanks bro hows that rag ace treatin ya?



big C said:


> Nice build homie thats a badd ass 70 you got yourself. On down the road after my 64 is done i wouldnt mind getting myself a 69


69s are badass I went with the 70 cuz they got stock disk brakes as a standard and I don't have to compete with the 60's at the car shows!  



edward61 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks



6TRAE_DROP said:


> Ttt


Thanks bro how's that tre coming along?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Welding the top of the windshield frame
































All of this will be covered by the stainless trim


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

All grinded down


----------



## CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME (Sep 21, 2009)

The 64 rag is coming along real nice. 
Im sure seeing the top on and the windshield in place had to feel good.
Keep on putting in work and cruise the 70 in between the progress
You cant loose either way. Before you know it you will be bolting some 13s on and lowering the floor jack.
Good luck with the rest of the build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks mang. I can't wait to bolt the 13s already


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work coming along really.good nice build


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Tons of work, but all looks lined up. Epoxy coat is near!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work homie u almost done wit the hard chit, pretty soon u will be rollin on them 13's :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks fellas for the props. Anybody got a hood for sale? Mines a bit rusted
Working on the rotisserie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

All braced up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so your buildin your oun or puttin one together? 




Zoom said:


> Thanks fellas for the props. Anybody got a hood for sale? Mines a bit rusted
> Working on the rotisserie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

npazzin said:


> so your buildin your oun or puttin one together?


Building my own. The metal and jacks alone were over 600 bucks. Good thing we will always have a rotisserie after this build!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Almost time to start messin with this 327:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

On the rotisserie. More rust than I expected. 
































Media blasters next week. Cross your fingers!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Got these rocker braces from 815moto. Good lookin out


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Got these rocker braces from 815moto. Good lookin out


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Car is at the media blaster. Should have it back Tuesday or Wednesday. Will post more pics then.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Lookin good Brian!*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Lookin good Brian!*


I'll co-sign that


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Lookin good Brian!*





SIX1RAG said:


> I'll co-sign that


Thanks fellas! My thousandth post! Figure I'd use it on my rag build thread! Should be getting the car back tomorrow. I will post more pics when I get em!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Finally got my OG vert backseat. Rick383 gotz my back! Good lookin out


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Zoom said:


> On the rotisserie. More rust than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel your pain on the rust issues homie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

big C said:


> i feel your pain on the rust issues homie


Thanks homie.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Got this back


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

those look clean, who did em?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

npazzin said:


> those look clean, who did em?


Thanks bro. Dan at High Hitter Customs here in Vegas


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Word


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Got te car back today from media blasters








Gotta deal with this Monday. Classic Industries 20% off?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

More headaches


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

So was it as bad as you thought


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

its alright keep pushing it get there


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Zoom said:


> Got te car back today from media blasters



What did they blast????


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

big C said:


> So was it as bad as you thought


yeah the passenger quarter lower half was fuct. also the passenger inner rocker panel too. i guess not as bad as it could have been but alot worse than i wanted



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> its alright keep pushing it get there


thanks bro. i cant wait to paint!



doctahouse said:


> What did they blast????


i kno i kno it looks like shit ha ha! they blasted the bottom and firewall of the car i will post pics soon. we had to replace more metal on top so we decided not to blast the body YET!! on the way to the shop now! i should have pics up tonight!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

They even polished the bottoms








This is what they blasted








And the firewall








The trunk pan is getting replaced so it didn't get blasted








Close up on the braces. 








Coming together slowly but surely


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Looking good bro!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> They even polished the bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Looking good bro!!


Hell yeah!


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

Zoom said:


> They even polished the bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yessad:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Classic industries quarter panel and center trunk piece came in. Only took 2 days.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Classic industries quarter panel and center trunk piece came in. Only took 2 days.


:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Classic industries quarter panel and center trunk piece came in. Only took 2 days.


takes us 5-7


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> takes us 5-7


thas cause you live in "GO BIG RED!!!!!!!" country, lol


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

i checked classic industries everyday after i placed the order and there was no tracking number the first day the second day there was a tracking number and it arrived that afternoon. crazy. good thing Classic Industries is hella close! i think sometime this summer i will take a trip down there to save on shipping and get my interior and other misc stuff to save on shipping.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Inside not as bad as I thought


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Inside not as bad as I thought


*POR that shit*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *POR that shit*


Fuck it Holmes we live in the desert!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:nono:


Zoom said:


> Fuck it Holmes we live in the desert!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Fuck it Holmes we live in the desert!


*At least throw some rustoleum on that bish!:rofl:*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Quarter fixed








Trunk panel patched








I wish the replacement trunk panel was deeper than this.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Quarter fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


progress :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

npazzin said:


> :nono:


Youre right I'm just messin around


Mr Gee said:


> *At least throw some rustoleum on that bish!:rofl:*


fuck rustoleum imma krylon this bish! J/k!


vouges17 said:


> progress :thumbsup:


Thanks bro!
Got my pre reg for the 70 in the mail! Hopefully I can aim for next supershow for this 64!


----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Chrome molded and recessed into the trailing arms these powerballs aren't going anywhere courtesy of High Hitter


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Chrome molded and recessed into the trailing arms these powerballs aren't going anywhere courtesy of High Hitter


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> I saw it bro...He went the right way, it looked good in the pics but they covered a lot of shit and tried to mickey mouse fabricate shit, it didn't even have rear body mounts..He would have had more work than I got in mine


yea but ts not a true vert i would have a big problem wit that i would not even drive it because of that


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Really? You wouldn't drive it because it's not a true vert? Why because the resale value isn't there? Would you be embarrassed to find out that the vin tag doesn't match the top going down in the summer time. It's just metal homie. When you are driving down the street looking good you think people are saying oh its not a real vert I wouldn't be caught dead in that? Last I checked homie you selling cowl tags and vin tags on here so keep your hate to yourself. You do what you do and I do what I do. Just wanted to share my project and if it's not for you ignore this topic.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Keep up the good work holmes!


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Believe me!!! The only thing people will say, I wish I had a rag 64!!! What lowrider is not custom??? Last I looked a vin does not call out hydros or tru rays.Keep the good work up!!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Keep up the good work holmes!


Thanks bro!



Mar64ss said:


> Believe me!!! The only thing people will say, I wish I had a rag 64!!! What lowrider is not custom??? Last I looked a vin does not call out hydros or tru rays.Keep the good work up!!!


Yeah huh. Good point. Let's see hydros, check. Daytons, check. Put the top down, check! Thanks bro for the comment! I should have some new pics up soon.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking great niccccceeeeee progress


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

#2! i wish my 64 was a vert! the only people that need to get at the vin number is the dmv an them barret jackson mofos!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mar64ss said:


> Believe me!!! The only thing people will say, I wish I had a rag 64!!! What lowrider is not custom??? Last I looked a vin does not call out hydros or tru rays.Keep the good work up!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> #2! i wish my 64 was a vert! the only people that need to get at the vin number *is the dmv an them barret jackson mofos*!!!!!!!!!!!!


x62


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Really? You wouldn't drive it because it's not a true vert? Why because the resale value isn't there? Would you be embarrassed to find out that the vin tag doesn't match the top going down in the summer time. It's just metal homie. When you are driving down the street looking good you think people are saying oh its not a real vert I wouldn't be caught dead in that? Last I checked homie you selling cowl tags and vin tags on here so keep your hate to yourself. You do what you do and I do what I do. Just wanted to share my project and if it's not for you ignore this topic.


x64 it is what it is homie haters gone hate keep pushin this rag and rep your club carnal:h5::nicoderm:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> looking great niccccceeeeee progress


Thanks bro! Taking longer than expected but it's gonna be worth it!



npazzin said:


> #2! i wish my 64 was a vert! the only people that need to get at the vin number is the dmv an them barret jackson mofos!!!!!!!!!!!!






~DROPITLOW~ said:


> x64 it is what it is homie haters gone hate keep pushin this rag and rep your club carnal:h5::nicoderm:


Thanks bro! How the rag?



regal ryda said:


> x62


X1964


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Got this on


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

to keep the doors straight? :dunno:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Got this on


Gotta Brace them Rags!!....Looking good homie.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

low4oshow said:


> to keep the doors straight? :dunno:


I'm sure it was designed as part of keeping the body from flexing since there is no top


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

low4oshow said:


> to keep the doors straight? :dunno:


ALL 64S HAVE THAT PC!! ITS STOCK!!!


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup they came stock with those rocker braces. Added support since verts don't have that roof support


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> I'm sure it was designed as part of keeping the body from flexing since there is no top


:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Looking good homie :h5:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks erbody for the comments
Belly ready for etching primer. Getting paint mañana!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work!


Thanks


One hot summer 63 said:


> Looking good.


Thanks 
forgot to add this One:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good work....


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good work....


Thank you bro


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

It's on now! Gold mist metallic


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hell ya!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Ain't done much with the 64 with the supershow cing up so I'll put this on here








Today at that show in Henderson. Laid out


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Got this on


where did you get the braces at?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> where did you get the braces at?


815 moto sold them to me on here


----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

HVY-CHY 79 said:


> so true...it is 2 nice id jus try 2 rescue it...wit a full custom suade n leather interios billet wheels n jus layed all the way out ...flat on the floor... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Bags r for ****


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

8t4mc said:


> where did you get the braces at?


Bert at the Chevy Shop sells them


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


..


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*ttt :wave:*


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Great build! keep it up


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Ain't done much with the 64 with the supershow cing up so I'll put this on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking forward to seeing your ride in vegas bro


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Zoom said:


> Ain't done much with the 64 with the supershow cing up so I'll put this on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> ..


:wow:
:rofl:


vouges17 said:


> *ttt :wave:*


:wave:



cougar_chevy said:


> Great build! keep it up


thanks bro!



TONY MONTANA said:


> looking forward to seeing your ride in vegas bro


fo sho! im still trying to come up with a new display. i'm not sure if im confirmed inside or outside yet. that will decide which way i go with it. deciding electricity or not in the display 



big C said:


> :boink:


:rofl: thanks bro!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

It's going down in 2012. Supershow 2 more weeks








Afterhop


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Painting the belly this weekend.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

nice build


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

BADASS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks fellas. 
Got this today for the 70


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> ..


:wow:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

After the supershow cruising at Aria On the strip


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Etched


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Etched


ready for the wet wet


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> ready for the wet wet


Almost. 








Primed.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

this is the base


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

what color are you goin with brother?:dunno:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> what color are you goin with brother?:dunno:


Goldmist metallic


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Here is with clear don't mind the holes that's where frame goes anyway and will be cut out for racks









Firewall


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

damn foo, you almost done!


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

Awesome progress Brian, I hope to join you guys soon up there


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice brian looks great with the clear.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Goldmist metallic


like the one in this video??


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> like the one in this video??


Sick video bro! My color is a little different. Gold mist looks more gray. Can't wait bro


----------



## "ORIGINALS" (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice topic bro, it was motivating to look. Putting two verts right now but lost some interest after getting shitty work. Good luck!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

"ORIGINALS" said:


> Nice topic bro, it was motivating to look. Putting two verts right now but lost some interest after getting shitty work. Good luck!


Thanks bro. We actually going over and redoing a lot of shitty work from clowns. Going thru and fixin a lot of Mickey Mouse bs. People tryin to make floors out of sheet metal and booshit like that. What happened to yours?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Here is with clear don't mind the holes that's where frame goes anyway and will be cut out for racks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> nice color


thanks bro! sorry for the shitty cell phone pics! didnt realize how bad they look on the computer. :no: ive been posting from my phone most of the topic. im going to take the real camera to the shop and do this thread some justice! lol!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

good color choice!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

that's a bad ass color


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Zoom said:


> thanks bro! sorry for the shitty cell phone pics! didnt realize how bad they look on the computer. :no: ive been posting from my phone most of the topic. im going to take the real camera to the shop and do this thread some justice! lol!


LOOKS AWSOME!!! MAN U GOT HELA ROOM TO WORK!!! IM JELOUS AS HELL!!! I HAVE THE SAME PROB WITH PIX!! I GET N DA ZONE AN PUT N MAD WORK AND FORGET ALL BOUT GETTING THE CAMMRA!! THEN IM DONE AND LIKE FUK I DIDNT TAKE A B 4 PIC!! OH WELL DOE! FUK IT LEAST WERE PUTN N WORK WORTH TAKN PIX OF RIGHT?? KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! UR AT THE FUN PART NOW!! AND EXPENCIVE PART!hno:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Washers and bolts








Caddy disc brakes


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Washers and bolts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## nuttyblock (Jan 16, 2006)

Regardless of sale value, this is some exceptional craftsmanship!! F**K da BULLS**T!! Im working on an original, and Im in awe at the work Brian is putting down.. I can do a little mechanic work, little wiring and audio, but @36, im inspired to try to learn how to weld from looking at this thread!! Ur a bad muthaf**ka Brian... MAAAANNNNN


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Brian dont use those a arm bushing bolts, a couple of them look stripped hate for you to fuck up some pretty ass chrome work on some faulty bolts


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> LOOKS AWSOME!!! MAN U GOT HELA ROOM TO WORK!!! IM JELOUS AS HELL!!! I HAVE THE SAME PROB WITH PIX!! I GET N DA ZONE AN PUT N MAD WORK AND FORGET ALL BOUT GETTING THE CAMMRA!! THEN IM DONE AND LIKE FUK I DIDNT TAKE A B 4 PIC!! OH WELL DOE! FUK IT LEAST WERE PUTN N WORK WORTH TAKN PIX OF RIGHT?? KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! UR AT THE FUN PART NOW!! AND EXPENCIVE PART!hno:


Expensive hellz yeah that's why I haven't been workin on it too much I been busy trying to stack some chips to pay for everything!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

npazzin said:


> good color choice!


thanks bro



rick383 said:


> that's a bad ass color


thanks mang hows tha 64?



vouges17 said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:


thank you



nuttyblock said:


> Regardless of sale value, this is some exceptional craftsmanship!! F**K da BULLS**T!! Im working on an original, and Im in awe at the work Brian is putting down.. I can do a little mechanic work, little wiring and audio, but @36, im inspired to try to learn how to weld from looking at this thread!! Ur a bad muthaf**ka Brian... MAAAANNNNN


thanks homie for the mad love i owe alot of shop time to Dan @ Highhitter Customs he is doing most of the welding. but AMEN on the resale value. we building this car for me and dont care what the haters have to say. 



regal ryda said:


> Brian dont use those a arm bushing bolts, a couple of them look stripped hate for you to fuck up some pretty ass chrome work on some faulty bolts


naw the pic makes it look fucked up. they all good. hows that deuce? liked that 3 wheel you posted!



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


gracias homie. hows the 70?



Young Wilson said:


> Nice brian looks great with the clear.


fo sho bro. was cool kickin it. see you monday!



HaZiaN808 said:


> Awesome progress Brian, I hope to join you guys soon up there


come thru Kelii! so have you decided yet? 63 64 or 59? lmk bro!



Mr Gee said:


> damn foo, you almost done!


sHIT I WISH BRO! :banghead: hows that ace treatin ya? when we kickin it bro its been too long?

next step monday getting the rest of the car over to the shop and repaint the frame since the car not gonna be black anymore


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We're out in LA for the Majestics hop out at the dam tomorrow. Happy New Years erbody!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy New Years homie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> Happy New Years homie


Happy New Years bro! Hopefully we can get to the brake line shop to get the lines and this build will continue soon!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Happy New Years bro! Hopefully we can get to the brake line shop to get the lines and this build will continue soon!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Didn't like the way the vert arches looked on the frame. There was rust underneath them so we cut them off and molded them
Before








Waaaaaaay cleaner like this just gotta drill the hole for the mount and stroke, paint and call it a day








Will post more as progress is made


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:looks good


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Almost nice enough to chrome lol


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Almost nice enough to chrome lol


looking good homie


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

good luck on your project, enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Almost nice enough to chrome lol


Dan be kickin ass on that huh!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> looking good homie


Thanks doggy


mexchicano said:


> good luck on your project, enjoy the ride!!


Oh fo sho! Can't wait homie



Mr Gee said:


> Dan be kickin ass on that huh!!


Hellz yeah gotta give props where they're due  :


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts good Brian:wave:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Been spendin a lot of time on the 59. For this car didn't like the rear setup so we going with custom made trailing arms. I'll post pics when they're done.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Had to post this up. I know it's not done yet but they look badass so here:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fresh!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE! TTT


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks! Here are the new trailing arms


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

My hood release


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good brother


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks big C 
Waddup scarface? Imma check your thread in a lil bit homie


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice build


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Some of the chrome


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

The other side


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Zoom said:


> The other side


:shocked:


----------



## CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME (Sep 21, 2009)

Chrome,Chrome, and more Chrome.
Like Christmas in March
All the chrome looks great. I see the project coming together. 
Good luck with the rest of the build. Whats the next major step and hows the engine coming.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

My interior is here! 








Thank you Hubbard's for the fast service!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I just read the thread. Damn carnal! You always took the high road on this bitchin mofo. I'll be tuning in.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME said:


> Chrome,Chrome, and more Chrome.
> Like Christmas in March
> All the chrome looks great. I see the project coming together.
> Good luck with the rest of the build. Whats the next major step and hows the engine coming.


Thanks bruh. Motor is chillin. I can't seem to find the harmonic balancer. I know it's here under something. Lol. Gonna media blast and paint same color as car. How's your rag bro?



TONY MONTANA said:


> :shocked:


:wave:



Mr Solorio said:


> Very nice build


Thanks bro



Caballo said:


> I just read the thread. Damn carnal! You always took the high road on this bitchin mofo. I'll be tuning in.


Thank you. High road for a highhitter! Lol jk can't wait homie


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Top


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Interior progress


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Is the bottom of the seat supposed to angle like that?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Prob not I'm going to have him tweak it a bit


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Interior progress


:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

BITCHIN STICHING?

Yes I will have to agree after seeing the installation job on this seat. 
Tell the installer they make extra padding and the use of a heat gun is in need, Maybe a little more experience.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Nenin64 (Apr 11, 2012)

Zoom said:


> well, the end of the world didnt happen so i can continue on my build. cut the roof off of the ht today. thanks Mr. Gee for the sawzall! thank you Paul and Chris for helping me move the top once we got it off!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup bro what you looking to get for the glass and regulators?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Zoom said:


> My interior is here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I order all my parts from Hubbards. Good people to deal with IMO.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Deep cups off to chrome Monday. Didn't like the other ones so we built these.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Nenin64 said:


> sup bro what you looking to get for the glass and regulators?


Glass is sold but I got the regulators


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Looking good homie :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. 



Groc006 said:


> Nice! I order all my parts from Hubbards. Good people to deal with IMO.


Hubbards is good. I like them because they got kits for everything like interior kits and everything bundled together for a discounted price. Customer service great too. Fast response via email.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Brian!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice armes.

What innerdiameter has the tube that you use for the caprice balljoint???


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Anybody got a 2 way hex zenith knock off passenger side? Pm me I just need one. Not picky about the condition


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We're launching our website real soon. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Zoom said:


> Deep cups off to chrome Monday. Didn't like the other ones so we built these.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Decided to not go street with this one. Especially since its all taken apart. Why not go the extra mile? Spent six hours molding the frame. Gonna spend another 12 getting it right


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Decided to not go street with this one. Especially since its all taken apart. Why not go the extra mile? Spent six hours molding the frame. Gonna spend another 12 getting it right


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Back bumper pieces in copper


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


*x2*


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Zoom said:


> Had to post this up. I know it's not done yet but they look badass so here:


Did you chrome both sides of ur wheel wells?


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Naw we just chromed the tops. I don't like the way the bottom looks when they chromed.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Zoom said:


> Deep cups off to chrome Monday. Didn't like the other ones so we built these.


Damn bro them are nice


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks bro
We decided to cut out the lower quarter of the frame so we can use a solid driveshaft and eliminate the carrier bearing all together
























God help us!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Thanks bro
> We decided to cut out the lower quarter of the frame so we can use a solid driveshaft and eliminate the carrier bearing all together
> 
> 
> ...


OH snap!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Thanks bro
> We decided to cut out the lower quarter of the frame so we can use a solid driveshaft and eliminate the carrier bearing all together
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:64


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:64


Good one! That's me with my little model car for now lol. How's the 70?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's a shot of the seats done. Notice we chromed out the speaker frame
















I still gotta get homie to use the heat gun on them wrinkles


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Here's a shot of the seats done. Notice we chromed out the speaker frame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin real nice B!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:64


woah! thats my Compas house, my nephews 64 and his lowrider bike, all filmed at their house,... hadnt seen that video yet... pretty cool.

great build as well... keep it up!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

good jam to roll an uffin:in the "six fo impala"


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

yall puttin some work over there.... lookin good 2 keep it up.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

npazzin said:


> good jam to roll an uffin:in the "six fo impala"


:h5: and:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> woah! thats my Compas house, my nephews 64 and his lowrider bike, all filmed at their house,... hadnt seen that video yet... pretty cool.
> 
> great build as well... keep it up!


:thumbsup: thats cool to know wanted to share it with other lowrider s:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Still molding the frame


----------



## comptonsfinest (Oct 21, 2012)

puttin in work


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the positive response. 111 degrees today but it's getting done.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

get it, get it!!!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Zoom said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive response. 111 degrees today but it's getting done.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We are proud to announce that we are launching High Hitter Hydraulics. We are in the testing phase right now and once we work all the bugs out we will make our line available to the public! Email us at: [email protected] or message us on here if you are interested in our line. Thank you for your support!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

HighHitter Customs said:


> We are proud to announce that we are launching High Hitter Hydraulics. We are in the testing phase right now and once we work all the bugs out we will make our line available to the public! Email us at: [email protected] or message us on here if you are interested in our line. Thank you for your support!


*Lookin good!!*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Where's dis Brian guy??


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Where's dis Brian guy??


Hehe wassup Gee? As for me just tryin to get this 4 to paint. 








No I'm not molding the firewall. 
















On the dolly ready to go next door for bodywork


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys happy Father's Day!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

No rust under the 5 pounds of bondo I just sanded off! Small victory!


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Fuck yeah thiers always rust their ya got lucky


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> No rust under the 5 pounds of bondo I just sanded off! Small victory!


Hell yeah!!


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Mr Gee said:


> Hell yeah!!


TTT


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Cutting this off replacing it with 2x3

Welding this in place in the morning. 
Body is at body shop. Will post pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Bodywork coming along nicely








































Progress


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn you literally been grindin since I last was here, work looking good


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks bro. Yeah metal molding is so time consuming. Hope it will be worth it in the end result.  body is in k200 primer now getting blocked


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Making progress


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Bout ready
































Just about there.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yessir!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the positive response. Here are pictures of the molded coves


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Zoom said:


> Thanks for the positive response. Here are pictures of the molded coves


Hell of an idea, I hate how you can see the lines on those pieces.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Thanks for the positive response. Here are pictures of the molded coves


I likes that


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Been a while since I messed with this car. Been working on the 70s setup. but we decided to do more with the frame perfect access holes for the ears. What you think?








Cut the holes bigger
















All welded up ready to grind








All grinded down for that full custom look


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Been a while since I messed with this car. Been working on the 70s setup. but we decided to do more with the frame perfect access holes for the ears. What you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
OH shit..lookin good Brian!!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

I know it's a bit repetitive but here are more pics of the blocked body work


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I allway thought the blocking should b done with the car on the frame so wen u transfer from dolly to frame i was thinking that it would tweek a lil one way or the other wen u snug down to body mounts... guess if your using an og str8 frame it would b ok but with a strapped frame most of the time they not str8 100%. I no mine was twisted nasty...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I allway thought the blocking should b done with the car on the frame so wen u transfer from dolly to frame i was thinking that it would tweek a lil one way or the other wen u snug down to body mounts... guess if your using an og str8 frame it would b ok but with a strapped frame most of the time they not str8 100%. I no mine was twisted nasty...


That body work looks on point tho. Thats one thing ivd tried hela times to do and only get worse with practice


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

We shall see once it's on the rolling chassis. Cross your fingers lol


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

bad ass 64


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mo pics!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

CadillacTom said:


> Yessir!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

64 BUMP...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Quick question. I'm taking the steering apart and was wondering if it's possible to rebuild the valve that connects to the centerlink. Reason I'm asking is all will be chrome. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

You can buy the seal kits at your local auto store.. I've rebuilt them before.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Lookin good homie!!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks king debo. I'm going to get the kit today. Will post pics when the steering is back from chrome
Thanks Groc
Thanks PuertoRican65


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Block almost ready for paint:
Before







After


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT!! looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

TTT


----------

